# REPAIR a speaker?



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Just wondering if it's possible, I picked up a JBL subwoofer with two 8inch speakers facing the loor ( can't find a model number) and the soft rubber joining the cone to the outer ring/frame of the speakers is rotting and torn. Have you guy's had any luck repairing this? or should I just look to buy new speakers?
I posted a question about Serwin Vegas a month or so back and I plan to update with pictures of my pieced together set-up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, you can buy the surround repair kits for most speakers.
http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?searchFilter=surround kits

Matt


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you call the manufacturer they might have rebuilding kit's for their speakers but you can fix them. You can have it done by this guy here if you can't find the parts...http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/27855-speaker-rebuilding.html


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks - so, it can be done. I've checked out those repair kits on that link - is this a mickey mouse thing or can I expect to be pleased with the results? I'm fairly handy with fixing things... anyone actually tried these kits?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

If you do it right, I think you will be happy with the results. I have not used these kits but something similar and they worked well. The best bet is to get the factory surrounds but the kits are a nice second option. 

Matt


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, in my experience (cars) factory stuff is almost always better. I'll let you guys know what happpens :gah:


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

So, I ordered a repair kit for the twin 8" speakers on the base of my JBL subwoofer - pictures to follow. Thanks again guy's.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

hayabusa3 said:


> Just wondering if it's possible, I picked up a JBL subwoofer with two 8inch speakers facing the loor ( can't find a model number) and the soft rubber joining the cone to the outer ring/frame of the speakers is rotting and torn. Have you guy's had any luck repairing this? or should I just look to buy new speakers?
> I posted a question about Serwin Vegas a month or so back and I plan to update with pictures of my pieced together set-up. Thanks in advance!


I'm pretty sure parts express will actually repair the speaker for you now. Don't quote me on this though!


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

one. Yes parts Express can repair speakers now. They can do everything from a simple Re-surrounding to a full re-cone.

I my self have replaced the surrounds on close to 50 pairs of speakers. If you have some technical skill and above all patience, you should be able to replace the surrounds your self.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

cool - still waiting on the parts.........


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

hayabusa3 said:


> cool - still waiting on the parts.........


Did you get the Surround kit from Parts Express? If so they come with really good instructions. Other wise you can go to the parts express web site and the instructions can be found Here


----------

